# Würde mich über Gästepass freuen



## Flashdreamer (19. Mai 2012)

Hallo,

ich hoffe das ich hier einen Gästepass finde (so wie viele andere hier auch). 

Da ich mir nicht sicher bin, ob mir das Spiel gefällt (das was ich bis jetzt gesehen habe, hat mir sehr zugesagt), aber ich besitze nicht mehr den neusten Laptop und nur um das beides herauszufinden will ich nicht 60€ bezahlen. 

Also hoffe ich das sich einer erbarmt und so nett ist mir einen Gästepass zukommen zu lassen.

lg


----------

